# 2002 Rockford Fosgate Amp Bypass



## Sazarr (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 2002 Spec-V, I have an aftermarket headunit and amp when originally hooking up the aftermarket I unhooked the stock amp and none of the components would play anything at all. So I left it hooked up, well just recently I believe that the RF amp shit out on me because the only thing that plays are the subwoofers which are hooked tot he after market amp. I was wondering if anyone else had this kind of problem and could tell me or guide me to a way to bypass the stock RF amp so that my components run off of my head unit. Any help would be greatly appriciated.



JK


----------



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

check your factory amp tun on wire behind the deck and make sure it has a good connection otherwise if you want to bypass it go to Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers and you should be able to find a wiring diagram or just pull new speaker wire to all the speakers


----------

